# Set that layer to 'Screen'



## angelikamorgan (13. September 2003)

Hallo 

Ich habe PS auf Deutsch und weiß leider nicht, was mit "Screen" gemeint ist 

Kann mir bite jamand sagen, was ich hier machen muss ?!

"Set that layer to 'Screen'. This is the essential step, as it make the light movable and transparent. "

Gruß und Dank im vorraus


----------



## Michael Och (13. September 2003)

Was machst du, das diese Meldung kommt?


----------



## angelikamorgan (13. September 2003)

Es handelt sich hierbei um keine Meldung !
Ich lerne PS anhand von Tutorials.
Ich soll mein Layer auf "screen" setzen und habe keine ahnung, was damit gemeint ist !


----------



## Michael Och (13. September 2003)

Kannst du mir das Tutorials mal zeigen? Vielleicht kann ich durch den Zusammenhang etwas Licht ins dunkle bringen.


----------



## Jan Seifert (13. September 2003)

Ach wie schön das niemand weiss....
Wir haben eine Suche, dass wollte ich nur mal so erwähnen.
Hättest du gesucht, und gefunden, würdest du soetwas gefunden haben.

Normal - Normal
Sprenkeln - Dissolve
---------------------------------------------
Multiplizieren - Multiply
*Negativ Multiplizieren - Screen*
Ineinander kopieren - Overlay
Weiches Licht - Soft Light
Hartes Licht - Hard Light
---------------------------------------------
Farbig abwedeln - Color Dodge
Farbig nachbelichten - Color Burn
---------------------------------------------
Abdunkeln - Darken
Aufhellen - Lighten
Differenz - Difference
Ausschluß - Exclusion
---------------------------------------------
Fabrton - Hue
Sättigung - Saturation
Farbe - Color
Luminanz - Luminosity


----------

